# Funny Behind-Closed-Doors TC Details



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you ever noticed things in TC that other members probably haven't paid much attention to? Perhaps small details in signatures, profile descriptions, posts with hidden text?

Now, I'm not sure whether or not it's okay to mention the names of other members for these purposes since I don't know what the mods would think about it. So, let's not mention any names until a moderator gives us the green light.

Anyway, here's something I found funny - a member whose signature-evolution went like this:

_*Another day, another dollar --> Another day, another peso --> Another day, another shilling*_

I guess what I found funny about it was the thought that the person cared to change these small details over a certain period of time, as if there was premeditation involved.

So, what have you noticed? Maybe the older members would be able to give some good wacky TC history?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked that phase (still going on apparently ) where a bunch of people wrote "I can't play ... etude" because Aramis did it first. I was thinking of doing it too, but changed my mind.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Have you ever noticed things in TC that other members probably haven't paid much attention to? Perhaps small details in signatures, profile descriptions, posts with hidden text?
> 
> Now, I'm not sure whether or not it's okay to mention the names of other members for these purposes since I don't know what the mods would think about it. So, let's not mention any names until a moderator gives us the green light.
> 
> ...


Be ready rupees are coming next!:lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I liked that phase (still going on apparently ) where a bunch of people wrote "I can't play ... etude" because Aramis did it first. I was thinking of doing it too, but changed my mind.


I have also noticed a small movement within the "Resident [insert composer] Fanatic" people, though their numbers aren't that great as of yet. Don't know who started it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The humorous (and probably unknown) thing that happens when members change their 'signature' line (or even their Avatar, for that matter) is that any change is then applied retroactive back to their very first post. 

In other words, someone who changes their avatar periodically (which is quite fine by us, btw) changes the avatar visible on every post they have made since joining the forum. The old one is always superseded by the new.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> The humorous (and probably unknown) thing that happens when members change their 'signature' line (or even their Avatar, for that matter) is that any change is then applied retroactive back to their very first post.
> 
> In other words, someone who changes their avatar periodically (which is quite fine by us, btw) changes the avatar visible on every post they have made since joining the forum. The old one is always superseded by the new.


The same goes for the nickname! Except the quoted posts, when it's the old one. This is why when reading old threads I was a bit confused at first when I saw posts referring to Andre (and others quoting him), when in fact it is the same Sid James.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> The humorous (and probably unknown) thing that happens when members change their 'signature' line (or even their Avatar, for that matter) is that any change is then applied retroactive back to their very first post.
> 
> In other words, someone who changes their avatar periodically (which is quite fine by us, btw) changes the avatar visible on every post they have made since joining the forum. The old one is always superseded by the new.


Not quite unknown. I've dabbled with PHP and MySQL a tad, so it seemed fairly obvious for me. It's not so much that the avatar is retroactively applied to every post as it is that, when someone's computer asks the server to display a post, the script on the server gets the _only_ database entry for a user's avatar/signature/whatever, because the database doesn't really keep a(n accessible) historical record of users' information.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think some members have had some good quotes from composers they like. One I think is Air, with a quote by Prokofiev, I think, saying why he hated playing warhorses when he went on piano recital tours of the USA. I had a good one by Varese ages ago, when I just came here, he was my favourite composer then & I like his quotes. 

But I've currently got a quote by Edward "Gough" Whitlam, prime minister of Australia (1972-75), he said this quote as part of a speech he made when he got booted out of office by the Queen's representative here, the Governor General. It was a very controversial day in Aussie politics, the "Constitutional Crisis," Nov. 11, 1975 (Rememberance Day!).

I think Whitlam's quote speaks to a bygone era when people were passionate about politics & how the country was run, etc. Now it's largely apathy from people here re politics, incl. myself...


----------

